# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > VIP MALL >  عروض ملكة الليل غالــــيري..*** متجدد ***

## ملكة الليل غاليري

[CENTER]
 :SalamAlikom: 



و مـــرحبا زوارنا الكـــرام في المنتدى و في ملكة الليل غالــــيري..


يســـــــــر

((( قسم البطــانيــات الفــاخرة والأكسســوارات المــنزلية )))

& 

((( قسم الانجري و الملابس التنكرية )))

بتخصيص هذا القسم الخاص بالعروض الخاصة من 

***** ملكة اللــــــــــيل غالــــــــــــــيري *****

يحتوي هذا الموضوع على كل ما هو جديد من العروض الخاصة و التخفيضات..
تتجدد العروض و الأغراض و المكان واحد  :Smile: 



احصلو على خصم 30% عند التسجيل و الطلب بقيمة 1000 درهم او اكثر من قسم اطقم الشراشف من موقع ملكة الليل غاليري فقط..
www.malikatallail.com


التشكيلة الرائعة من اطقم الشراشف العرايسية وصلت ......... اضغطي هنـــــا 




و قبل كل شي.. الرجاء القاء نظرة على قوانين التعامل مع الغاليري..
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=590931




و فــــــــــالكم طيب


و هذه صور البضاعة..


((( قسم اللانجري و الملابس التنكرية )))


*** بيجامات راقية قطن ساتان ذات ملمس رائع
السعر السابق 220 درهم
السعر الحالي 90 درهم 
S,M,L,XL المقاسات المتوفرة :
الألوان المتوفرة هي كتالي 

الازرق 






الذهبي "تم بيع جميع القطع من الذهبي"


الماروني "تم بيع جميع القطع من الماروني"


الاسود


الوردي الفاتح "تم بيع جميع القطع من الوردي الفاتح"




عزيزاتي الجادات... الطلب على الخاص..

و المزيد قـــادم


[/CENTER]

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

بمناسبة العيد السعيد بجامات روعه ب35 و 3... 
مخور غرشة دهن العووود 
بيت المرأة : شنط انيقة باسعار مميزة .. 
بيت المرأة : جلابيات مطرزة جاهزة ..+ مخور... 
هدية لاغلى الحبايب 
توزيعات لأجمل المناسبات ... 
طقم جننااان بسعر غررريب كان 575 درهم الان... 
فنايين ياماتو .. اليابانية الاصلية من شركة... 
اجهزة مطبخية مع الضمان .. الان بنصف السعر... 
كونى مميزة امام ضيوفج بأكواب العصير

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

((( قسم اطقم الشراشف الفــاخرة والأكسســوارات المــنزلية ))) 




*** مخدات من الشيفون قياس 45*45 
السعر السابق 50 درهم
السعر الحالي 35 درهم




*** مخدات قطنية قياس 45*45 (من اليمين الى اليسار)
بني غامق منقط بالوردي الفاتح.. السعر السابق 25 السعر الحالي 15
قطن بني سميك.. السعر السابق 10 السعر الحالي 5
بني غامق منقش بالوردي الفاتح.. السعر السابق 25 السعر الحالي 15





*** مخدات من الترتر الناعم قياس 45*45
الألوان ( اسود, احمر, كحلي, فوشي, بنفسجي, برتقالي, ذهبي, ذهبي غامق, فضي, تركوازي فاتح, تركوازي غامق.... و غيره)
السعر السابق 30
السعر الحالي 15
****** ( الطلبات اكثر من 3 كوشنات سعر القطعة 10 دراهم)





-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*



للمزيد من المعلومات و الأستفسار الموبايل: 6684987 - 050 
أو الموبايل 2: 7323315 - 050

و حياكم الله  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

*طقم Green Diamond*
السعر 600 درهم
سعر العرض : 200 درهم

ابيض ناصع.. و عليه تطريز ناااعم على شكل الماسي باللون الأخضر..





****************


طقم Summer Sky
السعر: 600 درهم
سعر العرض: 200 درهم

طقم جميل و تطريزه عريض باللون الأزرق الفاتح على الطقم الأبيض الناصع.. حلو عالصبح  :Smile: 





-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-


ستاير الخيوط بالوان مختلفة (اسود, أبيض , وردي فاتح, رمادي, مارون, بني و غيره.. ) 
القياس 140*300 سم (القياس الأكبر في الأمارات)
السعر السابق: 120 درهم
السعر الحالي: 100 درهم



*** مخدات شعر و فرو ناااااااااااعم.. قياس 45*45
الشعر: ازرق غامق, اصفر, برتقالي, ازرق فاتح, اخضر
الفرو: اصفر غامق, اخضر فستقي

السعر السابق: 20 درهم
السعر الحالي: 10 درهم







مخدات نوم قطنية.. قياس 50*75

السعر السابق: بين 30 و 25 درهم
السعر الحالي: 15 درهم لكل الأشكال







عزيزاتي الجادات... الطلب على الخاص..
للمزيد من المعلومات و الأستفسار الموبايل: 6684987 - 050


و المزيد قـــادم

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

مخدات مصنوعة من قماش شبه صوفي.. متداخلة فيه فتلات ملونة خفيفة .. 
منه الساده او اللي بشريطة..

الألولن المتوفرة: الرمادي,, البني الفاتح,, البني الغامق..
القياس: 45*45 سم

السعر السابق (للسادة): 50 درهم
السعر الحالي: 30 درهم 


السعر السابق (بشريطة منقطة): 70 درهم
السعر الحالي: 40 درهم 


متوفر ستاير من نفس النوع.. السادة: 120 درهم
الي بشريطة 150 درهم


اللون الرمادي....




عينة مقربة من الفتللات..





اللون البني الغامق...



العينة المقربة...




البني الفاتح...

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

جلابيه راقيه جدا حرير ساتان مع دانتيل ناعم و فخم من الامام و الخلف ، تفتح من الامام بازرار 
السعر :440 
سعر العرض 400 


رقم الموديل :H10101100k
المقاسات : 42،44،46،48 

الذهبي 







البنفسجي 




الفوشي مع الابيض الثلجي 
المتوفر سمول و ميديم 






اوف وايت 




التركوازي

----------


## فن القفطان

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّم آمين .


موفقــــــــــهـــــــــــ الغاليــــــــــــــــهــــــــــــ

----------


## ابدا2008ع

موووووووووووفقة

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 
> 
> وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،
> 
> اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 
> 
> اللهّم آمين .
> 
> ...



اللهم اميـــــــــــــــــن

الله يوفقج في حياتج عزيزتي.,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> موووووووووووفقة



مرحبا الغالية..

تسلمين عالمروووور  :Smile:

----------


## 3athaB

موووووووووووفقه اختي

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> موووووووووووفقه اختي



مشكوووووووووورة اختي..

 :Smile:

----------


## روزه

موووووووووووفقه اختي

----------


## miss-cristalo

نايس ربي يوفقج الغلا

----------


## بنت الماث

ما شي كفرات اطفال

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> موووووووووووفقه اختي



الغالية روزة..

نورتي الغاليـــــري..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> نايس ربي يوفقج الغلا



امـــــــــــين

مشكورة الغالية عالمرور  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> ما شي كفرات اطفال



اكيد شي للأطفال الحبوبــــــــــــــــين..

شوفي هذا الرابط

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=494710

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

مســــاء الفــــــــــــــــل...

----------


## inspiration

ما شاء الله...حلوووووووووووووو...الله يوفقج...وعندي استفسار بسسسسس ع الخاص..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> ما شاء الله...حلوووووووووووووو...الله يوفقج...وعندي استفسار بسسسسس ع الخاص..



مرحبا عزيزتي.. 
وصلني الأستفسار و رديت عليه.. شيكي الخاص  :Smile:

----------


## الهن2008وف

شغلاتكم رو عه ان شا ءاللة ازوركم

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> شغلاتكم رو عه ان شا ءاللة ازوركم




حياج الله الغلا..

و هذا عنواننا  :Smile: 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=494745

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

مســــــاء الخــــــــــــــــــــــير... 
 :Smile:

----------


## EMEE_84

up

up up

up

 :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> up
> 
> up up
> 
> up



THAAAAAAAAAAAAANX a Million  :Smile:

----------


## خطيرة الملامح

موفقه يارب ...

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> موفقه يارب ...



امين..

مشكورة الغالية عالمرور...

----------


## غلو11

+++ ... اللـــــ ــ ــهـ يوفقـــــــــــ ــ ــ ــج ... +++

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

مســـــــــــــــــاء السعـــادة ...


العروض الخاصة من *** ملكة الليل غاليري ***

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=493667

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> +++ ... اللـــــ ــ ــهـ يوفقـــــــــــ ــ ــ ــج ... +++



مشكورة الغالية..

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=493064

----------


## دنيتي الامارات

موووفقه^_^

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> موووفقه^_^


مشكووووووووورة الغالية..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

ملكة اللـــــيل غاليري ... مستعدة لأستقبالكم ابتداءا من الغد  :Smile: 

هذا العنوان..
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=494745

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

مســـــــــــــــاء الخيـــــــــــــــــــر...

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

مســــــــاء الخيــــــــــــــــــــر...

الأطقم الأيطالية وصلت... 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=503769

----------


## كزابلانكا

روعة ماشاء الله الاشياء

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> روعة ماشاء الله الاشياء



مشكوووورة ** كزابلانكا **

نورينا بزيارتج المحل حبيبتي..

----------


## سلطانة الغرام

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll llllllllllllllllllllllllup

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll llllllllllllllllllllllllup



ثااااااااااااااااااانكس يا سلطانة  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

مســـــــــــــاء الخيـــــــــــــــــــر,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

مســــــــــــاء الخيــــــــــــــــــــر..

----------


## ريمي2020

بالتوفيييييييييج............

----------


## o0oM_MaYeD



----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> بالتوفيييييييييج............




مشكوووووووووووووووورة الغالية عالمرور الكريم  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> 



حياج الله في المحل حبيبتي..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

مســـــــاء الخيـــــــــــــــــــر..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

صبــــــــــــــاح الخيـــــــــــــــــــــــــر..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

مســــــــــــاء الفــــــــــــــــــــل...

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

مســــا الجمــــال على حبايبــــــنا..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

مساء الخيـــــــــــر عالجميــــــع..

حيـــــاكم الله في ملكـــــة الليـــــــل غاليــــــــــري..

هذا عنوانــــا..
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=494745


و هـــذا رابط جميــــــــــع مواضـــــيعنا..

http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=242

----------


## وهـج المحب

ما شاء الله موفقة يا الغاليه ... ^_^

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> ما شاء الله موفقة يا الغاليه ... ^_^






آميــــــن..
مشكووورة الغالية عالمروور..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

مســــــــــــــاء الفـل..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

مســـــــــــــــــاء النــــــــــــــــــور و السرور..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

مســـــاء الروائـــــــــع..

----------


## طالبةالعلم

ما شاء الله موفقة الغالية

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> ما شاء الله موفقة الغالية



مشكـــــوورة الغالية عالمروور الكريـــــم

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

مســــــــــــــــــــــاء الخيـــــــــــــــــــــــر..

----------


## أم شواااخي

المجموعه وايد حلوه بس ممكن اتحطيلنا صور لانجري

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

مرحبا اختي 

هذا رابط اللانجري 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=507348

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

مســــــــاء الخيــــــــــــــــر..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

مســـــــــــــــاء الفـــــــــــــــــل..

----------


## ][ro7 al7b][

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله




مشكووورة حبوبة عالمروور..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

مســـــــــــــــــاء الخيــــــــــــــــــــــــر...

----------


## أم سعيد 15

ماشاء الله روووووووووووووعه

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> ماشاء الله روووووووووووووعه




كلج ذوووق حبيبتي..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

صبـــــــــــــاح الخيــــــــــــــــر..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهـــم..
اغننــــا بحَـــــلالِك عن حرامك..
وبفضــلك عمــــَّن ســــواك ..

صبـــــاح الخيـــــــر..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

مســـــــــــــــاء الخيــــــــــــــــــر..

الأطقم الأيطالية ..

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=503769

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

صبــــــاح الخيــــــــــر..

----------


## سحابة

ما شاء الله بالتوفيق الغالية

----------


## جرح الخفوق

بالتوووووووووووووووووفيق

----------


## لورا79

up

up

up

 :Smile: 

تقبل الله طاعتكم

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> ما شاء الله بالتوفيق الغالية




اميـــــــــن

مشكوورة الغالية..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> بالتوووووووووووووووووفيق




اميـــــــــن

مشكوورة الغالية..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> up
> 
> up
> 
> up
> 
> 
> 
> تقبل الله طاعتكم




اميـــــــــن و اياك حبيبتي..

مشكوورة الغالية عالرفع..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

*** عرض رمضان ***
***** الطلب عليكم و التوصـــــــيل علينا *****

لــلطلبيات فوق ال250 درهم..

----------


## عمري زايد

الغاليه هذي العروووض دوووم يعني المخده الي سعرها ب 5 دراهم تي معاها الحشو ولا بس القطع ؟؟
وان شالله بخلص ترتيبات صالتي وبختار كميه من المخدات

----------


## اسبرانسا

مووووفقه يالغلا

----------


## Symmetrical

الله يعطيج العافية الغالية

----------


## لورا79

up

up

up

 :Smile: 


كل الود 


لورا79

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> الغاليه هذي العروووض دوووم يعني المخده الي سعرها ب 5 دراهم تي معاها الحشو ولا بس القطع ؟؟
> وان شالله بخلص ترتيبات صالتي وبختار كميه من المخدات



نعم الغالية.. العروض دائمة و متجددة..

شيكي الخاص حبيبتي..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> مووووفقه يالغلا



مشكووورة عالمروور الغالية..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> up
> 
> up
> 
> up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



مرحبا لورا..

مشكووورة عالمروور حبيبتي..

----------


## **سكون الليل**

موفقـــــــــــــــــهـ

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> موفقـــــــــــــــــهـ




اميـــــن,,

تسلمين عالمرووور..

----------


## براء

رووووعه 
الله يوفقج يااا رب

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> رووووعه 
> الله يوفقج يااا رب



الله يحفظج حبيبتي..

اميـــــــــــــن..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

-( رب لا تذرني فردا و أنت خير الوارثين )-

خــواتم مبــــاركة..

و صبـــــاح الخــــــــير...  :Smile:

----------


## بوابة الشمس

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو




تسلميــــــــــــــــن حبيبتي..

نورتي..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

صبـــاح الخيــــــــــــــــر..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

مســــــــاء الخيــــــــــــــــر..

انتهى عرض التوصيل المجاني..

و عيدكم مبارك  :Smile:

----------


## الموج الثائر

*الله يوفقج يا الغالية... 


ويرزقج من حـــــــلاله...*

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> *الله يوفقج يا الغالية... 
> 
> 
> ويرزقج من حـــــــلاله...*



اللهم اميــــــــــــــــــــن..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

مســــــــــــاء الفـــــــــــــــــــل..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

*اللهم إني أسألك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا*


وصبـــــــــــاح الخيــــــــــــــــــــــر..

----------


## أأم الزين

مووفقة الغاليه

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> مووفقة الغاليه




مســــاء الخير ..

تسلمين عالمرور حبوبة  :Smile: 



المزيد من الأطقم الراقية..
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=493658

----------


## ونة خفوق

ما شاءلله تبارك الرحمن اغراضج وايد حلوه ان شاءلله قريب بمر صوبكم

----------


## المتأسفه

الله يوفقج انشاء الله الصراحه تشكيله حلوه والله

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> ما شاءلله تبارك الرحمن اغراضج وايد حلوه ان شاءلله قريب بمر صوبكم




مســــاء الخير ..

تسلمين عالمرور و عالذوق حبوبة  :Smile: 

نترياج بالمحـــــــــــــل ..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> الله يوفقج انشاء الله الصراحه تشكيله حلوه والله




مســــاء الخير ..

تسلمين عالمرور حبوبة  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

مســــــــــــاء الفــــــــــــــــل..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللــــــهم مــا اصبــح بي من نعمـــــة
او باحد من خلقــــــــــــك..
فمنـــــــك وحـــــدك لا شـــريـــــك لــــك..

فــــــــــلك الحمــــــــــد و لـــك الشــــــكر..


و صباح الخيـــــــــــــر..

----------


## العهود111

مـــــــا شـــــــــــاء اللـــــــــــه
بالتــوفــــــــيـق الغــــــالـــيـــة 
وربــي يــرزقـــج كـل الخـــيـــر
لـــلــــــــــــــرفـــــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

مســــــــــــــــــــاء الخيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر...
كلج ذووق حبيبتي..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

*اللهم إني أسألك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا*


جمـــــــعة مبــــــــــــــــــاركــة..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللـــهم اغننـــا بـــحــلالك عــن حـــرامــــك..
و بفضــــــلك عمــــن ســــــــواك..

و صباحكم عســــــــــــــــل  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم يا حي يا قيوم... يا ذا الجلال والإكرام...

يا رحيم يا رحمن...

نسألك أن تغفر "لزايد بن سلطان"...

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه... وعافه واعف عنه...

وأكرم نزله... ووسع مدخله...

واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد...

ونقه من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس...

اللهم وانزل على قبره الضياء والنور والفسحة والسرور...

اللهم وجازه بالحسنات إحسانا وبالسيئات عفواً وغفرانا...

اللهم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة...

اللهم وما قدم للإسلام والمسلمين فاجعله في ميزان حسناته يا رب العالمين...

الـــــــــــــهـــــــــــــم آمــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــن
الـــــــــــــهـــــــــــــم آمــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــن


ربنا اننا نشهدك اننا احببنا شيخنا وكان هو الوالد والقائد لنا وقد رحل عنا
فنسألك يا رحمان ان توسع عليه قبره وتثبته وترحمه وترزقه جنتك
فقد كان نعم القائد واطيب والد
فأرحمة برحمتك يا ارحم الرااااااااحمين

ربي نشهدك وملائكتك نحن رعيته بأننا قد رضينــــــا عنه
و نحن الشهداء له في الأرض..
فأرضى عنه ووسع مدخله
يا حي يا قيوم برحتك نستعين


يا رب يا من له الجباه تسجد والشجر والطير يسبح
اغفر لوالدنا زايد وارحمه برحمتك يا رب وتجاوز عنه كل الزلل
وطهر قلبه العاطر
وادخله فسيح جنتك 
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

الـــــــــــــهـــــــــــــم آمــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــن
الـــــــــــــهـــــــــــــم آمــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــن

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللــــــهم مــا اصبــح بي من نعمـــــة
او باحد من خلقــــــــــــك..
فمنـــــــك وحـــــدك لا شـــريـــــك لــــك..

فــــــــــلك الحمــــــــــد و لـــك الشــــــكر..


و صباحكم عســــــــــــــــــــــل..

----------


## ماركه مسجلة

لللللللللللللللللللللللرفع

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> لللللللللللللللللللللللرفع



مشكوورة الغالية ..

----------


## fiafy



----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> 





تسلمين الغالية عالمروور الكريم..



المتبقي من الكفرات موجود في المول الفضي... على هذا الرابط
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=592852

----------


## ام اليازي1

هلا اختي العروض موجودة لين الحين ولا خلص

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> هلا اختي العروض موجودة لين الحين ولا خلص



هلا حبيبتي..

العروض موجوده.. شيكي الخاص..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

كل عام و انتو بخيـــــــــــــــــــــر...

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

صبــــــــــاح الخيــــــــــــــر,,


قوانيــــــــــن التعامل مع ملكة الليـــــــــــل... اضغطي هنا

----------


## فيري نايس للإكسسوار

بالتوفيق

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> بالتوفيق




تسلمين حبيبتي عالمروور الكريم..

----------


## ام حمد123

:Salam Allah:  انا حابه اشتري من عندج بيجامات النوم الاسود الاحمر والزهري مقاسي هوه اكس لارج 

اوسلامج

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> انا حابه اشتري من عندج بيجامات النوم الاسود الاحمر والزهري مقاسي هوه اكس لارج 
> 
> اوسلامج



الغالية الطلبات على الخاص..

قوانين التعامل مع الغاليري..
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=590931

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

مســـــــــــــــاء الخيــــــــــــــر...

----------


## 3ashgt_zayed

رررررررررروووووووووعه

موفقه اختي والله يرزقج بحلاله الطيب

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## في رحاب الذكر

الله يوفقج

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> الله يوفقج





اميـــــــــــــن..

تسلمين حبيبتي..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

مساء الخير...

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم افتح لي ابواب رزقك..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

مســــــــــــــــاءكم خير..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللـــــــــــــــهم 
إن كان رزقي في السمــــــاء فأنزله..
وإن كان في الأرض فـــــــأخرجه..
وإن كان بعيــــــــــدا فقربه..
وإن كان قريـــــــبا فيسره..
وإن كان قليــــــــــلا فكثره ..
وإن كان كثـــــــــــــــيرا فبارك لي فيه ...

و صباحكم نور و هنا  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

جمعــــــــة مبــــــاركــة ..
و مســـــــــاءكم خيــــــــــــــر...

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

مســــــــــــــــاء الخيــــــــــــــــــر..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

Have a Nice  :Smile:  WeekEnd

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

كل الأمنيات لكم بالتوفيق في سنة 2010 و ما بعدها  :Smile: 


ملكة اللــــيل غاليـــــــري...

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

موفقه

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> موفقه





مشكوورة الغالية...

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

مســـــــــــــــــــــاكم طيب و عطر..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

بى أوزعنى أن أشكر نعمتك التى أنعمت على
وعلى والدي..

وأن أعمل صالحا ترضاه ..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

مســـــــــــــــــــــــاء الخيـــــــــــــــــر..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

مســـــــــــــــــــــــاء الفل....

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

صبـــــــــاحكم خير..

العرض الجديد خلال شهر ينــــــــاير.. اختاري اللي تبينه.. و التوصيل علينا مع هدايا حلوة  :Smile: 

لأول 10 طلبات...

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=623161

باقي اقل من اسبوعين..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

مســـــــــــــــــاء الخيــــــــــــــــــر....

استغلو عروضنا.. خلال شهر يناير....

المول الفضي..
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=623161

المول البرونزي..
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=623212

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

صبـــــــــــاحكم كله خيــــــــــــــــــر....

استغلو عروضنا.. باقي ايام معدودة....

المول الفضي..
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=623161

المول البرونزي..
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=623212

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهــــــــم..
ما اصبح بي من نعمـــــة..
او بأحد من خلقــــــــــــك..

فمنك.. وحــدك,,
لاااااا شريــــــــــــــــك لك..

فلك الحمد و لك الشكـــــــــــر..

----------


## فطـــاميـــ

اللهــــــــم..
ما اصبح بي من نعمـــــة..
او بأحد من خلقــــــــــــك..

فمنك.. وحــدك,,
لاااااا شريــــــــــــــــك لك..

فلك الحمد و لك الشكـــــــــــر..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> اللهــــــــم..
> ما اصبح بي من نعمـــــة..
> او بأحد من خلقــــــــــــك..
> 
> فمنك.. وحــدك,,
> لاااااا شريــــــــــــــــك لك..
> 
> فلك الحمد و لك الشكـــــــــــر..





اللهم اميـــــــــــــــــن..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

صبـــــــــــــاح الخيــــــــــــــــــــر..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

تنبيــــــــــــــــــــه...

اخر يوم للعرض الخاص هو 31 ينــــــــــــــاير..
و اي طلب بعد هذا اليوم سيحسب فيه رسوم التوصيل..

الحق ما تلحق  :Smile:

----------


## روح السلطان

موفقة حبيبتي 

للرفع ^_^

----------


## لورا79

موفقه الغالية

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

شكرا
Graphic Designer و روح السلطان و لورا79..

مروركم نور الموضوع..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللـــــــــهم
أغـــــــــننا بحـــــــلالك عن حـــــــــــــرامك، 
وبطـــــــــاعتك عن معصيتك، 
وبفضلك عمن ســــــــــــــواك، 

برحمتك يا أرحم الراحميـــــــــــــــــــــن

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

مســـــــــــــاء الخيـــــــــــــــــــــر...

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

ترقبــــــــــــو تنزيــــــــلات ملكة الليــــــــــل غاليـــــري..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ما اصبح بي من نعمة
او بأحد من خلقك..

فمنك و حدك..
لا شريـــــــــــــــك لك..

فلك الحمد و لك الشكر..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

صبـــــــــــــاح الخيــــــــــــــــــــر..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم قنعنا بما رزقتنا...

اللهم أغننا بحلالك عن حرامك..
وبطاعتك عن معصيتك..
وبفضلك عمن سواك..

برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين!

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

Have a Nice WeekEnd ......!!!!

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم قنعنا بما رزقتنا...

اللهم أغننا بحلالك عن حرامك..
وبطاعتك عن معصيتك..
وبفضلك عمن سواك..

برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين!

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

صبـــــــــــاحو فرح و سعادة  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

Have a Nice WeekEnd  :Smile: .........

اغتمنو عروض التخفيضات.... اسعار حلللللوة و ما تتطوف  :Smile: 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=659268

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ما اصبح بي من نعمة..
او باحد من خلقك..
فمنك وحدك..
لا شريك لك..
فلك الحمد ..
ولك الشكر ..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

صباح البركة و الرحمة..

اللهم بارك لنا في رزقنا..
و طيب سمعتنا..
واغدق علينا من نعمك..
و اصلح لنا باطننا..
و اهدنا طريق الجنة.. 
و شفعنا برسولك الكريم (صلى الله عليه و سلم)..


مبروك عليكم الرحمة..

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

. ."ربي كما غسلت الأرض بالمطر اغسل ذنوبنـا بعفـوك "

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> . ."ربي كما غسلت الأرض بالمطر اغسل ذنوبنـا بعفـوك "




اللهم اميــــــــــــــن

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

Have a Nice WeekEnd .......... :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

صباح البركة و الرحمة..

اللهم بارك لنا في رزقنا..
و طيب سمعتنا..
واغدق علينا من نعمك..
و اصلح لنا باطننا..
و اهدنا طريق الجنة.. 
و شفعنا برسولك الكريم (صلى الله عليه و سلم)..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

Have a Nice WeekEnd>>>>>  :Smile:

----------


## om_ali001

البيجامات حلوات

----------


## om_ali001

الكوشينات الوانهم حلوة

----------


## om_ali001

موفقة

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> موفقة





كلج ذوووق  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

مســـــــــــــاء الخيـــــــــــر..

----------


## مربوشة دبي

اللهم يا رب العالمين أرزقنا 

رزقا حلالا طيبا لا يفقر بعده أبدا

اللهم يا رب العالمين أرزقنا رزقا حلالا طيبا لا يفقر بعده أبدا


" اللهم "ان كان رزقي في السماء فانزله، وان كان في الارض 

فاخرجه
وان كان بعيدا فقربه، وان كان قريبا فيسره، 

وان كان قليلا فكثره
وان كان كثيرا فزده وبارك لي فيه يا رب 

العالمين

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> اللهم يا رب العالمين أرزقنا 
> 
> رزقا حلالا طيبا لا يفقر بعده أبدا
> 
> اللهم يا رب العالمين أرزقنا رزقا حلالا طيبا لا يفقر بعده أبدا
> 
> " اللهم "ان كان رزقي في السماء فانزله، وان كان في الارض 
> 
> فاخرجه
> ...




اللهم اميــــــــــــــــــن..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

" اللهم "

ان كان رزقي في السماء فانزله..
وان كان في الارض..

فاخرجه
وان كان بعيدا فقربه..
وان كان قريبا فيسره..

وان كان قليلا فكثره
وان كان كثيرا فزده..

وبارك لي فيه يا رب العالمين

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

" اللهم "

ان كان رزقي في السماء فانزله..
وان كان في الارض..

فاخرجه
وان كان بعيدا فقربه..
وان كان قريبا فيسره..

وان كان قليلا فكثره
وان كان كثيرا فزده..

وبارك لي فيه يا رب العالمين

و صبــــــــــاحكم خيــــــــــر..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

" اللهم "

ان كان رزقي في السماء فانزله..
وان كان في الارض..

فاخرجه
وان كان بعيدا فقربه..
وان كان قريبا فيسره..

وان كان قليلا فكثره
وان كان كثيرا فزده..

وبارك لي فيه يا رب العالمين

----------


## بنت داااري

شكرا حلوات ما شاء الله الله يوفقج

----------


## مريم الأحبابي

حلو
الله يوفقج

----------


## بدور القلب

*مرحبا 

أمس رحت فيلا ( ملكة الليل غاليري ) وبصراحه شي جدا راقي وحلو ومرتب ..

خذت كفرين
و3 جلابيات

ولما رجعت البيت اتخبلوا عليهم .. 

خاصة الكفر اللي خذته حق المستشفى .. خالتي وايد عيبها وقالت راقي ويستاهل أكثر عن سعره ..
والجلابيات رووووعه

ما بتندمون إذا زرتوا الفيلا وشفتوا شنو فيها ..
هذي كلمة حق حبيت أقولها ..

وأتمنى لصاحبات المحل التوفيق والنجاح 
والله يبارك لهم في تجارتهم يارب ..*

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> شكرا حلوات ما شاء الله الله يوفقج




اميــــــــــــــــــــن..

كلج ذووق  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> حلو
> الله يوفقج




اميــــــــــــــــــــن..

كلج ذووق  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> *مرحبا 
> 
> أمس رحت فيلا ( ملكة الليل غاليري ) وبصراحه شي جدا راقي وحلو ومرتب ..
> 
> خذت كفرين
> و3 جلابيات
> 
> ولما رجعت البيت اتخبلوا عليهم .. 
> 
> ...





الله يحفظج  :Smile: 

احلى تعليق وصلنا  :Smile: 

تتهني فيهم يا رب  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

" اللهم "

ان كان رزقي في السماء فانزله..
وان كان في الارض..

فاخرجه
وان كان بعيدا فقربه..
وان كان قريبا فيسره..

وان كان قليلا فكثره
وان كان كثيرا فزده..

وبارك لي فيه يا رب العالمين


رابط التصفية..
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=665772
31 ابريل اخر يوم للطلب..

----------


## the-angel

الله يوفقنا جميعا يارب

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> الله يوفقنا جميعا يارب




اللهم اميـــــــــــــــــن

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

" اللهم "

ان كان رزقي في السماء فانزله..
وان كان في الارض..

فاخرجه
وان كان بعيدا فقربه..
وان كان قريبا فيسره..

وان كان قليلا فكثره
وان كان كثيرا فزده..

وبارك لي فيه يا رب العالمين


رابط التصفية..
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=665772
31 ابريل اخر يوم للطلب..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

" اللهم "

ان كان رزقي في السماء فانزله..
وان كان في الارض..

فاخرجه
وان كان بعيدا فقربه..
وان كان قريبا فيسره..

وان كان قليلا فكثره
وان كان كثيرا فزده..

وبارك لي فيه يا رب العالمين

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

" اللهم "

ان كان رزقي في السماء فانزله..
وان كان في الارض..

فاخرجه
وان كان بعيدا فقربه..
وان كان قريبا فيسره..

وان كان قليلا فكثره
وان كان كثيرا فزده..

وبارك لي فيه يا رب العالمين

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


تشكيلة الشراشف الصيفية الجديدة...

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=682409

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

" اللهم "

ان كان رزقي في السماء فانزله..
وان كان في الارض..

فاخرجه
وان كان بعيدا فقربه..
وان كان قريبا فيسره..

وان كان قليلا فكثره
وان كان كثيرا فزده..

وبارك لي فيه يا رب العالمين

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ام1 زايد

موووووفقه

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> موووووفقه




تسلميــــــــــن..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## مرارة البحر

حلو ما شاء الله موفقه الغاليه

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> حلو ما شاء الله موفقه الغاليه




مشكوورة حبيبتي..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


صبـــــــــــــــــاح الخيــــــــــــر..  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


مســــــــــاء الخيــــــــــــر..  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


مســــــــــاء الخيــــــــــــر..  :Smile: 

ترقبوا مواضيعنا في معرض عروس الالكتروني الثاني 2010

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


صبـــــــاح الخيــــــــــــر..  :Smile: 

ترقبوا مواضيعنا في معرض عروس الالكتروني الثاني 2010

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


مســــــــــاء الخيــــــــــــر..  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


صبــــــــــاح الخيــــــــــــر..  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


مســـــــاء الخيــــــــــــر..  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


صبـــــــاح الخيــــــــــــر..  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


مســـــــاء الخيــــــــــــر..  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


صبــــــــــاح الخيــــــــــــر..  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


مســــــــــاء الخيــــــــــــر..  :Smile: 

رابط موضوعنا في معرض *العروووس* الالكتروني 2010
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=700354

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

مســــــــــاء الخيــــــــــــر..  :Smile: 

رابط موضوعنا في معرض *العروووس* الالكتروني 2010
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=700354

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


مســــــــــاء الخيــــــــــــر..  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


مســــــــــاء الخيــــــــــــر..  :Smile: 

رابط موضوعنا في معرض *العروووس* الالكتروني 2010
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=700354

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


صبــــــاح الخيــــــــــــر..  :Smile: 

رابط موضوعنا في معرض *العروووس* الالكتروني 2010
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=700354

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


مســــــــــاء الخيــــــــــــر..  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


صبــــــاح الخيــــــــــــر..  :Smile: 

رابط موضوعنا في معرض *العروووس* الالكتروني 2010
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=700354

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


صبــــــاح الخيــــــــــــر..  :Smile: 

رابط موضوعنا في معرض *العروووس* الالكتروني 2010
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=700354

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


رابط موضوعنا في معرض *العروووس* الالكتروني 2010
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=700354

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


رابط موضوعنا في معرض *العروووس* الالكتروني 2010
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=700354

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


رابط موضوعنا في معرض *العروووس* الالكتروني 2010
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=700354

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


رابط موضوعنا في معرض *العروووس* الالكتروني 2010
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=700354

----------


## أم بدور@

_

مع أطيب..........أماني
بالتوفيق........................إن شاء الله_

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> _
> 
> مع أطيب..........أماني
> بالتوفيق........................إن شاء الله_




اميــــــــــن..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ام حممود

موفقة انشاء الله

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> موفقة انشاء الله




ان شاء الله  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ♥Pure Heart♥

موفقه الغلا

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

صبــــــــاح الخيـــــــــــر..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

صبــــــــاح الخيـــــــــــر..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

صبـــــــــــــاح الخيــــــــــــــر..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


الصـــــــــيف باااااارد هالسنة.. مع ملكة الليل  :Smile: 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=686655

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


تصفيــــــــــة..... بســــــعر التكللللفة.....
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=738267

----------


## D. Malaky 22

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> استغفر الله
> استغفر الله استغفر الله
> استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
> استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
> استغفر الله
> استغفر الله
> استغفر الله
> استغفر الله
> استغفر الله



تسلمين عالمروور حبيبتي

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


تصفيــــــــــة..... بســــــعر التكللللفة.....
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=738267

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


تصفيــــــــــة..... بســــــعر التكللللفة.....
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=738267

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


تصفيــــــــــة..... بســــــعر التكللللفة.....
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=738267

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


تصفيــــــــــة..... بســــــعر التكللللفة.....
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=738267

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


تصفيــــــــــة..... بســــــعر التكللللفة.....
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=738267

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


تصفيــــــــــة.....كفراااات بســــــعر التكللللفة.....
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=738267

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


تصفيــــــــــة.....كفراااات بســــــعر التكللللفة.....
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=738134

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


تصفيــــــــــة.....كفراااات بســــــعر التكللللفة.....
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=738134

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


تصفيــــــــــة.....كفراااات بســــــعر التكللللفة.....
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=738134

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


تصفيــــــــــة.....كفراااات بســــــعر التكللللفة.....
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=738134

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


الصيف بـأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأرد مع ملكة الليل ....
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=686655

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


صيفنا مميز ..مع كفرات ملكة الليل ....
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=686655

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


اطقم شراشف و كفرات .. الدفعة الجديدة من ملكة الليل ....
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=748290

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


اطقم شراشف و كفرات .. الدفعة الجديدة من ملكة الليل ....
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=748290

----------


## بنت بحور

موفقه

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> موفقه



تسلمين

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


اطقم شراشف و كفرات .. الدفعة الجديدة من ملكة الليل ....
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=748290

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


اطقم شراشف و كفرات .. الدفعة الجديدة من ملكة الليل ....
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=748290

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


اطقم شراشف و كفرات .. الدفعة الجديدة من ملكة الليل ....
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=748290

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


اطقم شراشف و كفرات لرمضان و العيد  :Smile: ....
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=748290

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


اطقم شراشف و كفرات لرمضان و العيد  :Smile: ....
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=748290

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


اطقم شراشف و كفرات لرمضان و العيد  :Smile: ....
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=748290

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

احـــــــــــــلام سعيــــــدة

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

صباحـــــــــــــــــو  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم 
ما اصبح بي من نعمة
او باحد من خلقك
فمنك وحدك.. لا شريك لك
فلك الحمد
ولك الشكر..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


اطقم شراشف و كفرات لرمضان و العيد  :Smile: ....
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=748290

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


اطقم شراشف و كفرات لرمضان و العيد  :Smile: ....
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=748290

----------


## عيون الفلاحي

wooooooow

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> wooooooow



thaaaaaaaanx

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


اطقم شراشف و كفرات لرمضان و العيد  :Smile: ....
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=748290

----------


## miss dxb_89

واااو روعة

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> واااو روعة



تسلمين ذوقج اللي روعة

----------


## EMEE_84

فوق

^^

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> فوق
> 
> ^^




كلللج ذووووق

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


اطقم شراشف و كفرات لرمضان و العيد  :Smile: ....
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=748290

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


اطقم شراشف و كفرات لرمضان و العيد  :Smile: ....
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=748290

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


اطقم شراشف و كفرات لرمضان و العيد  :Smile: ....
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=748290

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


اطقم شراشف و كفرات لرمضان و العيد  :Smile: ....
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=748290

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


اطقم شراشف و كفرات لرمضان و العيد  :Smile: ....
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=748290

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


اطقم شراشف و كفرات لرمضان و العيد  :Smile: ....
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=748290

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


اطقم شراشف و كفرات لرمضان و العيد  :Smile: ....
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=748290

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


اطقم شراشف و كفرات لرمضان و العيد  :Smile: ....
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=756024

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


اطقم شراشف و كفرات لرمضان و العيد  :Smile: ....
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=756024

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


اطقم شراشف و كفرات لرمضان و العيد  :Smile: ....
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=756024

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


اطقم شراشف و كفرات لرمضان و العيد  :Smile: ....
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=756024

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


اطقم شراشف و كفرات لرمضان و العيد  :Smile: ....
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=756024

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


اطقم شراشف و كفرات لرمضان و العيد  :Smile: ....
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=756024

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم .. ما امسى بي من نعمة..

أو بأحد من خلقك..

فمنك وحدك..
لا شريــــــــــك لك..

فلك الحمد و لك الشــــــــــكر..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم .. ما امسى بي من نعمة..

أو بأحد من خلقك..

فمنك وحدك..
لا شريــــــــــك لك..

فلك الحمد و لك الشــــــــــكر..

----------


## dnyailwalah

روووووووووووعه

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> روووووووووووعه



كلللللللج ذووق

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم .. ما أصبح بي من نعمة..

أو بأحد من خلقك..

فمنك وحدك..
لا شريــــــــــك لك..

فلك الحمد و لك الشــــــــــكر..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم .. ما أصبح بي من نعمة..

أو بأحد من خلقك..

فمنك وحدك..
لا شريــــــــــك لك..

فلك الحمد و لك الشــــــــــكر..


25% خصومات على مفارش ملكة الليل

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم .. ما أصبح بي من نعمة..

أو بأحد من خلقك..

فمنك وحدك..
لا شريــــــــــك لك..

فلك الحمد و لك الشــــــــــكر..


25% خصومات على مفارش ملكة الليل

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم .. ما أصبح بي من نعمة..

أو بأحد من خلقك..

فمنك وحدك..
لا شريــــــــــك لك..

فلك الحمد و لك الشــــــــــكر..


25% خصومات على مفارش ملكة الليل

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم .. ما أصبح بي من نعمة..

أو بأحد من خلقك..

فمنك وحدك..
لا شريــــــــــك لك..

فلك الحمد و لك الشــــــــــكر..


25% خصومات على مفارش ملكة الليل

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم .. ما أصبح بي من نعمة..

أو بأحد من خلقك..

فمنك وحدك..
لا شريــــــــــك لك..

فلك الحمد و لك الشــــــــــكر..


25% خصومات على مفارش ملكة الليل

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

Good Morning

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

[URL="http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=773590"]عرض رمضان و العيد... 25% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش [/URL]

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

عرض رمضان و العيد... 25% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

عرض رمضان و العيد... 25% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

عرض رمضان و العيد... 25% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

عرض رمضان و العيد... 25% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

عرض رمضان و العيد... 25% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

عرض رمضان و العيد... 25% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

عرض رمضان و العيد... 25% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

عرض رمضان و العيد... 25% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

عرض رمضان و العيد... 25% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

عرض رمضان و العيد... 25% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

عرض رمضان و العيد... 25% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

عرض رمضان و العيد... 25% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

عرض رمضان و العيد مستمر... 25% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

عرض رمضان و العيد مستمر... 25% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 25% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 25% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 25% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 25% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 25% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 25% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 25% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 25% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 25% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:

----------


## حلاوووة امها

ممكن رقمج للضروره

----------


## إيمان العلي

الله يووفقج إن شاء الله

----------


## همسات شاعره

موفقه

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> ممكن رقمج للضروره



هلا الغالية رقمي موجود في التوقيع  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> الله يووفقج إن شاء الله




اللهم اميـــــــن

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> موفقه



تسلمين

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:

----------


## b7oooor

بالتوفيق الغالية

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> بالتوفيق الغالية



Thanx Dear

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:

----------


## روزه

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 
> 
> وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،
> 
> اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 
> 
> اللهّـــم آميـــن



اللهم اميـــــــــــن

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:

----------


## إيمان العلي

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 
> 
> وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،
> 
> اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 
> 
> اللهّـــم آميـــن



اللهم اميــــــــــــــــن

تسلمين

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

عـــــــــــــــــاش
اتــــــــــــــــــــــــــحاد
امــــــــــاراتنــــــــــــــــــــــا


***** 39 سنة *****
الكـــــل يكبر بعمره و يشيـــــــخ... وانتي شبابـــك في كـــل سنة يزيــــــد

----------


## جميريه1

موفقه

----------


## بقايا احزان

الله يوفقج

----------


## ماسة شرجاويه

حبيبتي راسلتج ع الخاص ممكن تردين علي

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> موفقه



تسلمين

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> الله يوفقج



اميـــــــــــن

تسلمين عالمروور

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> حبيبتي راسلتج ع الخاص ممكن تردين علي



اسمحيلي عالتاخير.. رديت عليج حبيبتي

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:

----------


## حلاااااااايم

موفقه الغلا

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> موفقه الغلا



thanx dear

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:

----------


## روزه

:Sob7an:

----------


## weet$

الله يوفقج ..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> 



Thanx Lovely Roza for passing by

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> الله يوفقج ..



Ameeeeeeeeeeen

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:

----------


## nanybaby

موفقة حبيبتى

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> موفقة حبيبتى



تسلميييين

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:

----------


## ام فطامين

موفقه وننتظر جديدكم

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> موفقه وننتظر جديدكم



شيكي الخاص حبيبتي

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

مســــــــــــــــــاء الخير

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:

----------


## موكا كوفي

طقم حدائق بابل مع الحشوه؟

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:  اضغطي هنا للمزيد

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:  اضغطي هنا للمزيد

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:  اضغطي هنا للمزيد

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:  اضغطي هنا للمزيد

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:  اضغطي هنا للمزيد

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:  اضغطي هنا للمزيد

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:  اضغطي هنا للمزيد

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:  اضغطي هنا للمزيد

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:  اضغطي هنا للمزيد

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:  اضغطي هنا للمزيد

----------


## بنت بحور

موفقه

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:  اضغطي هنا للمزيد

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:  اضغطي هنا للمزيد

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:  اضغطي هنا للمزيد

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:  اضغطي هنا للمزيد

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:  اضغطي هنا للمزيد

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:  اضغطي هنا للمزيد

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:  اضغطي هنا للمزيد

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:  اضغطي هنا للمزيد

----------


## *eve*

مووووفقه

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> مووووفقه



Thanx Dear

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:  اضغطي هنا للمزيد

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:  اضغطي هنا للمزيد

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:  اضغطي هنا للمزيد

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:  اضغطي هنا للمزيد

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:  اضغطي هنا للمزيد

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:  اضغطي هنا للمزيد

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:  اضغطي هنا للمزيد

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:  اضغطي هنا للمزيد

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:  اضغطي هنا للمزيد

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:  اضغطي هنا للمزيد

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:  اضغطي هنا للمزيد

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:  اضغطي هنا للمزيد

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:  اضغطي هنا للمزيد

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:  اضغطي هنا للمزيد

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:  اضغطي هنا للمزيد

----------


## MAJIDA

اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه وإن كان بعيدا فقربه وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه وإن كان بعيدا فقربه وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه



اللهم اميــــــــــــــن

----------


## أم هزاعوه

بالتوفيق

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:  اضغطي هنا للمزيد

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> بالتوفيق



تسلمين الغالية

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:  اضغطي هنا للمزيد

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:  اضغطي هنا للمزيد

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:  اضغطي هنا للمزيد

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:  اضغطي هنا للمزيد

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:  اضغطي هنا للمزيد

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:  اضغطي هنا للمزيد

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,





لأبهـــى غرف النــــــــــــــــوم... اضغطي هنا...

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,





لأبهـــى غرف النــــــــــــــــوم... اضغطي هنا...

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,





لأبهـــى غرف النــــــــــــــــوم... اضغطي هنا...

----------


## عذاري السويدي

السلام عليكم لو سمحتي يااختي بس حابه استفسر عن المخدات انتي بتبيع وجه المخده وله كامل محشيه وشكرا

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> السلام عليكم لو سمحتي يااختي بس حابه استفسر عن المخدات انتي بتبيع وجه المخده وله كامل محشيه وشكرا



شيكي الخاص فديتج

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,





لأبهـــى غرف النــــــــــــــــوم... اضغطي هنا...

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,





لأبهـــى غرف النــــــــــــــــوم... اضغطي هنا...

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,





لأبهـــى غرف النــــــــــــــــوم... اضغطي هنا...

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,





لأبهـــى غرف النــــــــــــــــوم... اضغطي هنا...

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,





لأبهـــى غرف النــــــــــــــــوم... اضغطي هنا...

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,





لأبهـــى غرف النــــــــــــــــوم... اضغطي هنا...

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,





لأبهـــى غرف النــــــــــــــــوم... اضغطي هنا...

----------


## ام سند

لا اله الا الله

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,





لأبهـــى غرف النــــــــــــــــوم... اضغطي هنا...

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

خصم 20% على اطقم الكفرات لرمضان و العيد

----------


## نوريهـ

الله يوفقج يااارب !!

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> الله يوفقج يااارب !!



اللهم امين

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,




عرض رمضـــــان و العيد... خصـــم 20% على الكفرات.. اضغطي هنااااااا

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,




عرض رمضـــــان و العيد... خصـــم 20% على الكفرات.. اضغطي هنااااااا

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,




عرض رمضـــــان و العيد... خصـــم 20% على الكفرات.. اضغطي هنااااااا

----------


## سالي777

بالتوفيج &

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> بالتوفيج &



Thanx dear

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

ملكة الليل غاليري.. تتمنى لكم خواتم مباركة و عيد سعيــــــــــــــد





عرض رمضـــــان و العيد... خصـــم 20% على الكفرات.. اضغطي هنااااااا






التشكيلة الجديدة من اطقم الشراشف الصيفية المميزة.. اضغطي هنا....

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

ملكة الليل غاليري.. تتمنى لكم خواتم مباركة و عيد سعيــــــــــــــد





عرض رمضـــــان و العيد... خصـــم 20% على الكفرات.. اضغطي هنااااااا






التشكيلة الجديدة من اطقم الشراشف الصيفية المميزة.. اضغطي هنا....

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,




عرض رمضـــــان و العيد... خصـــم 20% على الكفرات.. اضغطي هنااااااا






التشكيلة الجديدة من اطقم الشراشف الصيفية المميزة.. اضغطي هنا....

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,




عرض رمضـــــان و العيد... خصـــم 20% على الكفرات.. اضغطي هنااااااا






التشكيلة الجديدة من اطقم الشراشف الصيفية المميزة.. اضغطي هنا....

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,





التشكيلة الجديدة من اطقم الشراشف الصيفية المميزة.. اضغطي هنا....

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,





التشكيلة الجديدة من اطقم الشراشف الصيفية المميزة.. اضغطي هنا....

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,





التشكيلة الجديدة من اطقم الشراشف الصيفية المميزة.. اضغطي هنا....

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,





التشكيلة الجديدة من اطقم الشراشف الصيفية المميزة.. اضغطي هنا....

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,





التشكيلة الجديدة من اطقم الشراشف الصيفية المميزة.. اضغطي هنا....

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,





التشكيلة الجديدة من اطقم الشراشف الصيفية المميزة.. اضغطي هنا....

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,





التشكيلة الجديدة من اطقم الشراشف الصيفية المميزة.. اضغطي هنا....

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,





التشكيلة الجديدة من اطقم الشراشف الصيفية المميزة.. اضغطي هنا....

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,





التشكيلة الجديدة من اطقم الشراشف الصيفية المميزة.. اضغطي هنا....

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,





التشكيلة الجديدة من اطقم الشراشف الصيفية المميزة.. اضغطي هنا....

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,





التشكيلة الجديدة من اطقم الشراشف الصيفية المميزة.. اضغطي هنا....

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,





التشكيلة الجديدة من اطقم الشراشف الصيفية المميزة.. اضغطي هنا....

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,





التشكيلة الجديدة من اطقم الشراشف الصيفية المميزة.. اضغطي هنا....

----------


## MAJIDA

ربي يوفقج اختي

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> ربي يوفقج اختي




اللهم اميــــــــــــــن..

تسلمين اختي

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,





التشكيلة الجديدة من اطقم الشراشف الصيفية المميزة.. اضغطي هنا....

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,





التشكيلة الجديدة من اطقم الشراشف الصيفية المميزة.. اضغطي هنا....

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,





التشكيلة الجديدة من اطقم الشراشف الصيفية المميزة.. اضغطي هنا....

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,





التشكيلة الجديدة من اطقم الشراشف الصيفية المميزة.. اضغطي هنا....

----------


## sunlight1

ما شاء الله وايد حلو عجبني المخدات فيه منهم مناسبين لطقم الكراسي بصالتي شكلي بمر المحل اخذهم للعيد 
يسلموووووووووووووووووو حبوبه

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> ما شاء الله وايد حلو عجبني المخدات فيه منهم مناسبين لطقم الكراسي بصالتي شكلي بمر المحل اخذهم للعيد 
> يسلموووووووووووووووووو حبوبه



حياج الله اختي  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,





التشكيلة الجديدة من اطقم الشراشف الصيفية المميزة.. اضغطي هنا....

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,





التشكيلة الجديدة من اطقم الشراشف الصيفية المميزة.. اضغطي هنا....

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,





التشكيلة الجديدة من اطقم الشراشف الصيفية المميزة.. اضغطي هنا....

----------


## روزه

:Rasool1:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,





التشكيلة الجديدة من اطقم الشراشف الصيفية المميزة.. اضغطي هنا....

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,





التشكيلة الجديدة من اطقم الشراشف الصيفية المميزة.. اضغطي هنا....

----------


## شيخه29

الله يوفقج

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> الله يوفقج




اللهم اميـــــــــــــن

----------


## روزه

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة




اللهم اميــــــــــــــــــن

----------


## روزه

:Rasool1:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,





التشكيلة الجديدة من اطقم الشراشف الصيفية المميزة.. اضغطي هنا....

----------


## روزه

:Rasool1:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,





التشكيلة الجديدة من اطقم الشراشف الصيفية المميزة.. اضغطي هنا....

----------


## شيخه29

الله يوفقج

----------


## روزه

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,





التشكيلة الجديدة من اطقم الشراشف الصيفية المميزة.. اضغطي هنا....

----------


## روزه

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## روزه

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة





اللهم اميــــــــــــــــــن

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,





التشكيلة الجديدة من اطقم الشراشف الصيفية المميزة.. اضغطي هنا....

----------


## روزه



----------


## روزه

:12 (19):

----------


## روزه

:12 (42):

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,





التشكيلة الجديدة من اطقم الشراشف الصيفية المميزة.. اضغطي هنا....

----------


## روزه

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## روزه

:12 (4):

----------


## ام العينيين

موفقه

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة



اللهم اميــــــــــن

----------


## Mooozi

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> موفقه



تسلمين اختي  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة



اللهم اميــــــــــــــــن

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ زَوَالِ نِعْمَتِكَ، وَفَجْأَةِ نِقْمَتِكَ، وَتَحَوُّلِ عَافِيَتِكَ، وَجَمِيعِ سَخَطِكَ

----------


## انسة الموضة

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> اللهم ,,
> 
> إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
> تفيض بها خيراتك ,,
> 
> وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
> وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
> وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,




اللهم امين

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ زَوَالِ نِعْمَتِكَ، وَفَجْأَةِ نِقْمَتِكَ، وَتَحَوُّلِ عَافِيَتِكَ، وَجَمِيعِ سَخَطِكَ

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ زَوَالِ نِعْمَتِكَ، وَفَجْأَةِ نِقْمَتِكَ، وَتَحَوُّلِ عَافِيَتِكَ، وَجَمِيعِ سَخَطِكَ

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ زَوَالِ نِعْمَتِكَ، وَفَجْأَةِ نِقْمَتِكَ، وَتَحَوُّلِ عَافِيَتِكَ، وَجَمِيعِ سَخَطِكَ

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ زَوَالِ نِعْمَتِكَ، وَفَجْأَةِ نِقْمَتِكَ، وَتَحَوُّلِ عَافِيَتِكَ، وَجَمِيعِ سَخَطِكَ

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ زَوَالِ نِعْمَتِكَ، وَفَجْأَةِ نِقْمَتِكَ، وَتَحَوُّلِ عَافِيَتِكَ، وَجَمِيعِ سَخَطِكَ

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ زَوَالِ نِعْمَتِكَ، وَفَجْأَةِ نِقْمَتِكَ، وَتَحَوُّلِ عَافِيَتِكَ، وَجَمِيعِ سَخَطِكَ

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ زَوَالِ نِعْمَتِكَ، وَفَجْأَةِ نِقْمَتِكَ، وَتَحَوُّلِ عَافِيَتِكَ، وَجَمِيعِ سَخَطِكَ

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ زَوَالِ نِعْمَتِكَ، وَفَجْأَةِ نِقْمَتِكَ، وَتَحَوُّلِ عَافِيَتِكَ، وَجَمِيعِ سَخَطِكَ

----------


## روزه

موفقه الغلا

----------


## روزه

موووووووووووفقه اختي

----------


## روزه

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة وعند الموت شهادة وبعد الموت جنة
اللهم ارزقني حسن الخاتمة
اللهم ارزقني الموت وأنا ساجدة لك يا ارحم الراحمين
اللهم ثبتني عند سؤال الملكين
اللهم اجعل قبري روضة من رياض الجنة ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار

----------


## روزه

سبحان الله

----------


## روزه

*ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قنا عذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة*

----------


## روزه

+++ ... اللـــــ ــ ــهـ يوفقـــــــــــ ــ ــ ــج ... +++

----------


## روزه

*ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قنا عذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة*

----------


## ام شامه

_


Good Luck_

----------


## قارورة العسل

ربي يوفقك ان شاء الله

----------


## Umm_Gaith

الله يوفقج ويسر امرج يا رب

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ زَوَالِ نِعْمَتِكَ، وَفَجْأَةِ نِقْمَتِكَ، وَتَحَوُّلِ عَافِيَتِكَ، وَجَمِيعِ سَخَطِكَ

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ زَوَالِ نِعْمَتِكَ، وَفَجْأَةِ نِقْمَتِكَ، وَتَحَوُّلِ عَافِيَتِكَ، وَجَمِيعِ سَخَطِكَ

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ زَوَالِ نِعْمَتِكَ، وَفَجْأَةِ نِقْمَتِكَ، وَتَحَوُّلِ عَافِيَتِكَ، وَجَمِيعِ سَخَطِكَ

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ زَوَالِ نِعْمَتِكَ، وَفَجْأَةِ نِقْمَتِكَ، وَتَحَوُّلِ عَافِيَتِكَ، وَجَمِيعِ سَخَطِكَ

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ زَوَالِ نِعْمَتِكَ، وَفَجْأَةِ نِقْمَتِكَ، وَتَحَوُّلِ عَافِيَتِكَ، وَجَمِيعِ سَخَطِكَ

----------


## ساحره العين

بصراحه ماشاء الله ماشاء الله ماشاء الله تصاميمج تبكي ماشالله 

وايد حلوه 

يزاج الله خير ونتريا يديدج 

خلااص قررت ان شالله اذا عرست زهابي كلها من عندج

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

حياج الله اختي باي وقت..



> بصراحه ماشاء الله ماشاء الله ماشاء الله تصاميمج تبكي ماشالله 
> 
> وايد حلوه 
> 
> يزاج الله خير ونتريا يديدج 
> 
> خلااص قررت ان شالله اذا عرست زهابي كلها من عندج

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

سجلي في الموقع الرسمي لملكة الليل غاليري
www.malikatallail.com

و احصلي على خصم 30% عند شرائك اطقم شراشف ب1000درهم او اكثرللمزيد من المعلومات: 0506684987 او 0567622262

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ زَوَالِ نِعْمَتِكَ، وَفَجْأَةِ نِقْمَتِكَ، وَتَحَوُّلِ عَافِيَتِكَ، وَجَمِيعِ سَخَطِكَ

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ زَوَالِ نِعْمَتِكَ، وَفَجْأَةِ نِقْمَتِكَ، وَتَحَوُّلِ عَافِيَتِكَ، وَجَمِيعِ سَخَطِكَ

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ زَوَالِ نِعْمَتِكَ، وَفَجْأَةِ نِقْمَتِكَ، وَتَحَوُّلِ عَافِيَتِكَ، وَجَمِيعِ سَخَطِكَ

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ زَوَالِ نِعْمَتِكَ، وَفَجْأَةِ نِقْمَتِكَ، وَتَحَوُّلِ عَافِيَتِكَ، وَجَمِيعِ سَخَطِكَ

----------


## ام شهااب

بالتوفيق

----------


## fatentus

ببالتوووووفيق

----------


## كل الرقة

اختي عندج من الشراشف الفخمة بس نفر ونص للمستشفى؟؟

----------


## noor7

السلام عليكم اختي
دخلت على موقعكم واعجبوني قمصان كثييييييييييييييره بقسم الحوامل والمرابي لكن مع الاسف تقريبا كلها غير متوفر بالمخزون ما ادري اختي عندكم امكانية توفيرها لي اذا ممكن او تنزيل مجموعة جديده يالييييييت تردون علي بسرعه والاقي اجابه شافيه لاني مره مستعجله 
ويعطيكم العافيه

----------


## Eliaziah

أختي كيف ممكن أصير تاجرة مثلك؟؟؟راسلت الإدارة ومافي فايدة مااااااا حد يرد علي!!

----------


## كلي تفاؤل

السلام عليكم
نتريا موديلات الشيفونات المتميزه حق العيد

----------

